# Canon G9 DSLR convertion



## patata (Feb 21, 2013)

Anyone knows if it's possible to make my G9 a DSLR.I read it somewhere a while ago and it would be cool if it's actually possible.
I know there are various lenses for non DSLR(with plastic mount)but I want a DLSR and I can't really afford one right now.


----------



## ghostred7 (Feb 21, 2013)

Honestly, given the limited capability of the D9, I would just save the money you would spending converting it and put it towards a used DSLR body. 

What are you trying to accomplish that you feel you need to mod/convert to DSLR? Video? Broader depth of field? Stills? Sports? What?


----------



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2013)

If money is tight and you want to learn how to use a DSLR then get a film camera, they are dirt cheap and will teach you very fast as every picture counts.

Your camera is not worth the project.


----------



## patata (Feb 22, 2013)

I see,then i might save for a Canon EOS after I'm done with my RAN Crusher.


----------



## Kwirk (Mar 8, 2013)

Looks like OP is banned, but I figure I should clear it up that you will not be able to convert a G9 into a DSLR. Ever.


----------



## patata (Mar 14, 2013)

Kwirk said:


> Looks like OP is banned, but I figure I should clear it up that you will not be able to convert a G9 into a DSLR. Ever.



Thanks I'm already looking for an EOS


----------

